# Car hire



## oakisland (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone knows the cost of all inclusive, except gasoline, car rental in the malaga province, per week or per month?

Thank you,
oakisland


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oakisland said:


> Does anyone knows the cost of all inclusive, except gasoline, car rental in the malaga province, per week or per month?
> 
> Thank you,
> oakisland


Thats a bit of an iopen ended question as it varies depending on time of year etc etc

However if you enter your requirements in here it might give you an idea of car hire costs in that region

Car Hire Malaga airport - VictoriaCars - Car hire at Malaga Airport


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

oakisland said:


> Does anyone knows the cost of all inclusive, except gasoline, car rental in the malaga province, per week or per month?
> 
> Thank you,
> oakisland


I have used Goldcar (previously europa) a lot a few years ago before they rebranded, and fond them very good. They do malaga also
Alquiler de coches baratos GOLDCAR aeropuerto Alicante Mallorca Malaga con Goldcar Rental Europa. Alquiler de coches baratos Reus, Girona, Granada.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Spain car hire with All Inclusive Prices, Spain car hire with 100% Peace of Mind, Car hire in Spain with No Hidden Costs!

i always use these people cheap and cheerful
just had (10 days ago) a brand new citroen berlingo economical spacious and multipurpose

8 days from alicante airport £128 +fuel bit of fafing at airport but well worth it

:car::car::car::car:


----------

